# Black Library Site Problems



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Right, so I tend to have my details on hand when logging into the BL site so I can order things, except for some reason it said my details where wrong, so I reset my password, spent ages trying to figure out a new password since they've become really strict with the type of password you can have. Get through that and try to log in and it says I've been locked out...seriously I want to give them money and they've locked me out for trying to log in with a new password.

Has the site just undergone a change in logging in, I've never had this problem before.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a problem like this last month. In fact, now I come to think about it I can't remember the minimum-one-number-minimum-eight-digits-minimum-one-capital letter stupid password I had to change it too!! damn...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Email them. I'm sure Ragnar Karlsson will be able to help you out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ragnar has the best name. Every time I get an email from him I wish that it his real name (and I don't at all imagine I am getting an email from Ragnar Blackmane...)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

That *is* his real name. It's not a cool username or something. He's not Blackmane, no--but he is a Ragnar. I'm pretty sure he's Icelandic. Or at least, his parents are.


----------

